# Stop to ask.. "Am I doing the right thing"?



## JohnT (Jan 11, 2011)

So I followed the exact recipe, but added a twist. Perhaps too much for my first attempt.. 

I followed the recipe exactly through fermentation. 

Once fermentation is complete (and SG below 1.0) I immediately added the back sweetening sugar WITHOUT adding k-meta or sorbate. 

Both the skeeter pee and and sugar went into a corelious keg and were sealed. I waited 1 hour for the yeast to get active again, then purged the air inside the keg. 

I am now aging the pee. I plan to crack the keg in the spring once the weather warms up. Last time I checked, the pressure was up to 34 PSI (which is what I expect).

What I hope to end up with is a well carbonated hard lemonade. I plan on rcking the corney keg (under pressure) in about 2 months. 

What do you folks think? Any concerns or sugestions?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 11, 2011)

One thing you'll want to consider is that Skeeter Pee is VERY tart. I can't really enjoy it unless some sweetening has been added to balance out the acid. I presume your finished product will be dry or when you rack under pressure, can you add meta/sorbate/sugar at that time?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 11, 2011)

I would say that Lon is righ in the fact that you will want this on the sweeter side even thugh carbonating seems to bring out some sweetness it may not be enough. I would personally stabilize it and then sweeten it and then force carb or you wait till its been carbonated really good and make up a sweetened stabilizer to add to it when very very cold so as not to lose much carbonation.


----------



## lloyd (Jan 11, 2011)

*psi*



JohnT said:


> So I followed the exact recipe, but added a twist. Perhaps too much for my first attempt..
> 
> I followed the recipe exactly through fermentation.
> 
> ...


John how high do you expect the pressure to rise?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 11, 2011)

If you don't want to stabilize, you might be able to use a sugar substitute to sweeten.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 12, 2011)

I waited untill the pee stopped fermenting. The yeast was still alive. I then added the required sugar to back sweeten and then immediatly placed into a sealed corney keg to trap pressure. At 35 psi. The yeast should die, but only a small amount of sugar will be cosumed. I think that the pee will still be sweet.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 13, 2011)

That said, 

Has anyone else tried to make a sparkling skeeter pee?


----------

